# What music sheets do you use?



## Thibe99 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Today I wanted your opinion about the use of paper or digital music sheets. With some friends, we were finding that paper music sheets are better to stay focus and easier to read for the eyes but at the same time, it's not always easy to turn the page without loosing focus and keeping the play smooth. Since we are engineering student and we have a course were we could make a product to solve that problem, we were thinking of doing something. But first, we wanted other people opinion about this topic so it would greatly help us if you could answer some questions on this google form.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...2kzrXlwo4PjFjA_n81LWPjHYA/viewform?usp=pp_url

Thanks for your participation and don't hesitate to share ideas or opinions that can't be said through the google form in this thread.

I hope you all have a great day


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

When learning a new piece, I certainly find it much easier to print it on paper than trying to read it from the computer screen. If for no other reason, I don't have to continually scroll up, down, back or forth. It's much easier to turn a page then grab the mouse and click the next button.


----------

